# Lights question



## kerbow01 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm looking into running custom fitz LEDs on my boat in the deep warm white color, supposed to be in the 2800k range, does anyone know how well those will work on a lake like Oconee, sinclair, or even the hill? Worried about the penetration of the LED lights but I'm hoping the warmer color will help with that


----------

